

Iconify – Turn ugly hashes into beautiful icons - Raed667
http://lab.raed.tn/iconify/

======
Raed667
OP here: The main reason for this experiment is to easily get hashes over the
phone without using NATO alphabet.

It doesn't sound much, but you only realise how much of a pain it is, is when
you have to do it once a month.

